

Time Inc.: The latest to get the iTunes/print comparison wrong - noheartanthony
http://trueslant.com/paulsmalera/2009/06/17/time-incs-john-squires-the-latest-to-get-the-itunesprint-comparison-wrong/

======
newy
Agree with most of what he says, but the author doesn't take into
consideration price point. While I may not pay $1 per Time article when there
are free alternatives floating around the net, I would definitely fork over a
few cents for an article I know that is (or at least has a greater chance of
being) well researched, written and edited. This is contingent on a good
universal micro payment system, which may or may not arrive.

~~~
kevinpet
Agreed. The subscription model is a weak hack around the historical lack of a
good micropayments system.

